# Mieux vaut aimer sans retour que ne jamais connaître l'amour.



## LuciedeFrance

Proverbi italiano-francese


Bonjour ! J'ai besoin d'aide pour une traduction d'un proverbe. Je ne fais pas d'italien.

<< Mieux vaut aimer sans retour que ne jamais connaître l'amour. >>

Quelqu'un m'a dit que c'était : << Meglio amare senza ritorno che non conoscono l'amore. >> 

Mais je doute que cela sonne très italien pour un Italien. Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

Ce topic pourra permettre à d'autres personnes de trouver une traduction français-italien ou italien-français à leurs proverbes.  

Grazie mille !



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non una frase generica*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## l'erba del vicino

En fait, votre traduction est erronée. Je dirais plutôt "Meglio amare senza essere amati che non conoscere mai l'amore".


----------



## matoupaschat

Bienvenue sur WRF, Lucie deFrance !
Je n'ai bien entendu rien d'autre à ajouter à la proposition de *L'erba del vicino*. Il est en général très difficile, voire impossible, de trouver le proverbe correspondant dans une autre langue et on doit la plupart du temps se limiter à une traduction plus ou moins littérale, d'autant plus que cette forme de sagesse populaire n'est plus guère utilisée de nos jours...


----------



## albyz

Le début pourrait être: Meglio un amor(e) non ricambiato... 
Il faudrait trouver quelque chose qui fasse une jolie rime avec "ricambiato".

(*) si on aime les glaces: ...che una vita trascorsa col cuor gelato.


----------



## Nino83

Oppure: "meglio amare senza essere corrisposti che non conoscere mai l'amore".


----------



## l'erba del vicino

Nino83 said:


> Oppure: "meglio amare senza essere corrisposti che non conoscere mai l'amore".



Si Nino, la tua proposta in effetti suona meglio ed é anche più fedele all'originale.


----------



## Necsus

O anche, con Albyz, "meglio un amore non ricambiato che/di una vita senza amore"...


----------



## albyz

Merci Necsus de ta suggestion... il ne restait plus qu'à rajouter la rime pour arriver à:

"Meglio un amore non ricambiato che una vita senza aver mai amato".


----------



## albyz

"Appel à rime" 

"Meglio un amore non corrisposto che... "
e ci risiamo!


----------

